# Breeders in midsouth region?



## NewToShepherds (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking to add a doggy addition to our family. Have been admiring (and researching) german shepherds for a long while. Anyone have suggestions for reputable breeders in the mid-south or surrounding regions? I am hoping to find a puppy with excellent temperment (for a family pet), health, and size (in that order of priority). Not looking to show or breed, and am not a fan of the extreme sloped backs/legs conformation featured in many show pictures.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What is the midsouth? Like Georgia/Mississippi?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome from Texas! 
So your not a fan of show lines I see.... so maybe working lines? What state are you in? This might help narrow down the search.


----------



## NewToShepherds (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess mid-south is a bit vague. Casting my net wide, so am willing to look in a wide geographic region. Anything east of eastern TX, and anything south of central IL/OH. 

And yes on working lines. But perhaps a working line with lower drive? (not sure if i'm using that term correctly). Looking for one that would be content with being a 30min-hour daily jogging companion, and somewhat of a couch potato/calm family dog the rest of the time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck (traumwolfen.com) is doing a breeding with a very very nice family companion female to a very stable male....both dogs have all the European titles - Sch3, KKL and the female has a CD, CGC, Therepy Dog cert as well. Should make what you are looking for....female being bred in teh next few weeks...

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good luck finding a young GSD from any lines who's content with 30 minutes of jogging at a human pace and being a couch potato the rest of the time.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think EMoore is right. That's not enough exercise, but there are ways to exercise dogs without running with 'em. Mine love to run & play in the yard when I'm out there. They show off, compete for attention, retrieve sticks, play fight & run like crazy.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

You might want to consider West German showlines. 
I think that might be more what you are looking for


----------



## NewToShepherds (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I know what I'm looking for is somewhat on the rare side, as far as a lower-drive/satisfied with less intense physical activity GSD. However, I know there are some out there. Friend of mine took in a 1.5 yo from the shelter that fits my description. I'm pretty sure that's a once-in-a-lifetime find from a shelter, but was hoping that there might be breeders that breed dogs with less-intense temperments. I welcome any/all suggestions!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

NewToShepherds said:


> Thanks for the replies. I know what I'm looking for is somewhat on the rare side, as far as a lower-drive/satisfied with less intense physical activity GSD. However, I know there are some out there. Friend of mine took in a 1.5 yo from the shelter that fits my description. _*I'm pretty sure that's a once-in-a-lifetime find from a shelter,*_ but was hoping that there might be breeders that breed dogs with less-intense temperments. I welcome any/all suggestions!


Welcome! Probably not where you are looking, I would bet that there are many like that out there. Seriously, we get so many great GSDs from that region in rescue. And there are always way more than rescues could ever take. 

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder is a good start. I do not know what the rescue situation is exactly wherever you are as far as good GSD rescues, but take a look on Petfinder, feel free to PM me to read between the lines on a dogs' profile or group website.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not trying to offend you in any way, but if you want a lower drive dog that is content with minimal exercise, I recommend that you find a breed that is lower drive by nature. GSDs are active working dogs. They require a good amount of mental and physical stimulation. If you are unable to offer them that, they are liable to become destructive which is not a good situation for you or the dog. There are plenty of large breeds out there that would fit your requirements. Just saying...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

NewToShepherds said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a once-in-a-lifetime find from a shelter,


Not really, especially with a GSD-specific rescue.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My GSD is a five year old that I adopted 14 months ago from a shelter here in West Virginia. He gets along with my 7 other dogs, needs just a few minutes of running and playing each day and is content to chill out and just be a loving companion for the remainder of the day. We are training in rally and he is a joy to own. It does happen and a rescued adult might be a good option for you as well.


----------



## NewToShepherds (Feb 10, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Not trying to offend you in any way, but if you want a lower drive dog that is content with minimal exercise, I recommend that you find a breed that is lower drive by nature. GSDs are active working dogs. They require a good amount of mental and physical stimulation. If you are unable to offer them that, they are liable to become destructive which is not a good situation for you or the dog. There are plenty of large breeds out there that would fit your requirements. Just saying...


Hi qbchottu, thanks for the respose. Absolutely no offense taken in any way. I understand your point. And know that GSD's have been bred traditionally for protection/herding and as such, tend require more intense physical and mental stim. However, I also think that certain traits can be accentuated or de-accentuated with skilled breeding. I have met many traditionally "laid back" breeds that were more hyper and demanding (in terms of daily activity) than working and herding breeds...living in the same family! I guess what I'm saying is that I think breeding can make a big difference.


----------



## NewToShepherds (Feb 10, 2012)

*west vs. east german lines?*

Anyone know the difference between these lines? Is one line known to be more laid-back than the other?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

NewToShepherds said:


> Anyone know the difference between these lines? Is one line known to be more laid-back than the other?


Working lines tend to have a higher drive. WGSL's are said to have a lower drive. In general these may be true, but you can and do find the opposite in both. Not all WL's have high drive and not all WGSL's have a low drive. That being said they are all (even American Showlines) GSD's and were not bred to be couch potatoes, even the lower drive ones still need physical/mental exercise. That being said, of course you are going to see some that are very laid back, but a breeder (or at least a reputable one) is not breeding a GSD to conform to our lifestyles. 

But if you really like GSD's and want a calmer one maybe think about adopting an adult and then you will what it's energy levels are. Just a thought  Good luck on your search, and make sure to post pictures if you do get a furry friend!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with training and socializing you can have
the laid back dog in the house and active when outdoors.
it's going to take some time before your dog can
run a 1/2 hour. you have to build up to that and slowly.


----------

